# Looking for family of Thomas Hughes and Alan Brown



## pooielooie (Nov 26, 2007)

I would welome help for a trace I am conducting. I am looking for families of two British born men. 

Alan Henry Brown and Thomas Hughes.

Thomas Hughes (born 1924) was last known to be in Durban, and Alan Brown (born 1934) was last known to be in Cape Town. 

Please email me for more details.

My number is 004429 20474153


----------

